# 70lbs pull to much?



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I shoot an old bow with 70lbs pull I perfer it because I can make some long shots and its really good on large gar. Does suck when it goes deeeepppp in thu mud. Am I the only one to shoot with high poundage? 

Mexican by birth, Texan by choice!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Most guys dont shoot that heavy a poundage because it is generally slower. I know some guys that shoot daytime rollers a lot but even they are generally around 55-60# so the arrow will travel farther and faster. I dont even shoot that much for deer! 

I only shoot at night and you need to be fast and the shots are generally shorter. I shoot an Oneida set at 35#. Its not a lot but more than enough and when you shoot it several hundred times in one night it can still wear you out.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I can snap shoot,it,pretty fast, I see what your saying what setup/bow do you shoot?

Mexican by birth, Texan by choice!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I shoot an Oneida Osprey with noglovs, a Muzzy reel with 200# fastflight line and a Mudkat spinner guide for the reel mount.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would think it is too much.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

What would be the highest ya would shoot I have a 60# bow too. 

Mexican by birth, Texan by choice!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i shoot an old #45 bear recurve, it is plenty

problem w high poundage is that when you miss , you can really drive one in the bottom deep

have always preferred recurves, less to tangle line in


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

40-50 is about right. If not still a little heavy.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

If it is all you have then go out and have fun. You might be able to crank it down further than you think but make sure the cables dont jump off. 

Also make sure you dont lose a $10 arrow in the mud when you miss...and you will miss we all do. Its amazing how tough it can be to get those arrows out. I have broken #200 fastflight line more than once when it is stuck in the mud, treeroots, heavy grass roots, or just hard ground....yeah missed a skinny little gar in a flooded field and man that old pasture didnt want to let my arrow go!


----------

